# mehrere nummern unter linux router wählen



## buhman (24. Juni 2002)

mein router soll verschiedene nummern von einem provider wählen, solange bis die einwahl funktioniert, passwort und benutzername bleiben gleich es sollen nur die nummern beim einwählen geändert werden wie mache ich das unter suse 7.3


----------



## melmager (25. Juli 2002)

idsnctrl add phon (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Juli 2002)

> idsnctrl add phon (oder so ähnlich)


fast. 

das funktioniert übrigens nur mit isdn (heisst ja auch ISDNctrl). falls das trotzdem das ist, was du meinst...
erstmal legst du ein neues interface für deine isdnkarte an:

```
isdnctrl addif ippp0
```
dann kannst du dem interface eine rausgehende rufnummer zuweisen:

```
isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out <rufnummer>
```
danach musst du das interface noch etwas weiter konfigurieren (lokale rufnummer, protokolle, etc.).

damit mehrere rufnummern gewählt werden, kannst du dir ja einfach ein shellscript schreiben, dass erst das interface konfiguriert und sich mit der ersten rufnummer versucht einzuwählen. klappt die einwahl nicht, dann weist du dem interface eine andere rufnummer zu und versuchst es nochmal. und das eben so lange bis es klappt.

hab ich zwar nicht probiert, sollte aber machbar sein. funktioniert allerdings nur mit isdn.


----------

